# My first signs!! I'm hooked



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok,

So i know to most of you these are newbie signs LOL but I must say I'm excited to make more LOL. 

Made these 2 for my kids. All drawn free hand obviously LOL. Used some spare 2x6's i had laying around and some old stain I found. 

Untitled by Ruben Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

You've been bitten by the sign bug! There is no cure.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A lot of us have dabbled in sign making, some have really gotten serious about it. Soon you'll be thinking about making picture frames, your own cupboard doors, then it's furniture. By that time you are hooked for good.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup. That's the way it goes.

HJ


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

They are fun, I love making signs. My favorite thing to do in the workshop. :laugh2:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job on your signs . I'm sure if I tried I'd be hooked too . After all it's a neat hobby


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Better than any sign I have done.....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

No fair Ruben.. you didn't give anyone the chance to tell you that for just another 4000 bucks, you could have gotten a CNC *L*

Great job on a first effort....you know its a great job when the kids light up after you give em their own personnel sign


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Wait a minute .... _"Hi Buddy! ... Here's your sign! ..."_ I'm thinking there is an agenda behind this sign thing ....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't worry, a CNC will be on his wish list pretty quick.

HJ

Pantograph is collecting dust since the CNC got here


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, I have a pantograph and have used it with my letter kit to get the letters the size I needed. Still no plans for a CNC John. Not yet. However, I've learned to never say never by now.


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

These signs are the gateway drug to get more tools with the wife's approval . It's like " babe, you know those cute things you love on qvc, I can make with these new tools" LOL


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Chuck,

You got to stay one step ahead of Rick.

HJ


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

i dont want this to sound critical cause it isnt, but your 'newbiness' font adds a great touch to your signs that makes them look really good!
keep up the great work!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

And I bet the kids love em cause Dad made them for each one individually. That's all that counts.

HJ


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

they loved them. My daughter wants to hang it outside her outside play house. My son is dying for me to make him a john deere tractor cutout


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice job RubenZ! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RubenZ said:


> they loved them. My daughter wants to hang it outside her outside play house. My son is dying for me to make him a john deere tractor cutout



and thus, yet another lifetime quest began in earnest...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Everybody starts somewhere and I would say you're off to a great start! Welcome to the addic uhh I mean club lol


----------

